# Is it legal to use a European bucket seat (Maxi Cosi) in the US?



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

OK--here's the deal. Our family travels regularly between Norway and the United States. We have one convertible seat for DS1 in Norway (BeSafe), another in the US (Britax). DS2 will be born in Norway this summer, and we'll be traveling to the States when he is about 2 months old. Throughout his first year of life we'll be traveling back and forth on a regular basis.

Do we really need two bucket seats for him? My thought is that if we get a European Maxi Cosi seat that can be used up to 13 kilos, we can probably get by with him using that until about a year. It's easily transportable, and if we could use it in the US too, we could probably get away with only that seat for his first year. Then, when he is one, we can move him to the rearfacing Britax and move DS1 (who will then be three) to a new forward facing seat that would hopefully last for the remainder of his carseat needs. Maybe a Fronteir or some combination FF seat that could later be used as a booster.

If we have to get an additional US seat for DS2, that probably means that we would need both a bucket and another convertible, as US bucket seats don't last as long and we really don't want to forward face DS1 any earlier than around three. It would be really nice if DS2 could just graduate to the rearfacing Britax at around a year, when DS1 would be ready to go to a bigger seat.

It's a bit complicated, and I hope this thread makes sense, but I guess my question is just: would it be legal to use a European Maxi Cosi seat during our periods of time in the States?


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

first off, I am no expert, but I think the short answer is no.

However, is Norway your primary residence? If so, I think you are fine -- after all, if you are from a state with lower seat requirements, you aren't going to get in trouble driving through a state with higher ones.

Also, I have friends who used a maxi cosi in the states and they were told that they would never get in trouble for it, since it was safe and installed properly. Doesn't mean it was legal, but they used euro seats for years.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mymble* 
first off, I am no expert, but I think the short answer is no.

However, is Norway your primary residence? If so, I think you are fine -- after all, if you are from a state with lower seat requirements, you aren't going to get in trouble driving through a state with higher ones.

Also, I have friends who used a maxi cosi in the states and they were told that they would never get in trouble for it, since it was safe and installed properly. Doesn't mean it was legal, but they used euro seats for years.

Right now (and for most of next year) Norway is the boys and my primary residence, while DH is a US resident. Yes, I know, it's complicated. DH will be driving the car though, so I don't know if they would look at the residence of the driver or the child.

Hmmm...probably it would be OK. I'll talk to DH and we'll think about it a bit more. Any input on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mymble* 
first off, I am no expert, but I think the short answer is no.

.

Why wouldn't it be legal?


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't think it would be "legal", but I really don't see how you would get in trouble for it. Any officer that pulls you over is just going to see that you have your DC properly seated and not think twice about it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you trips are shorter than 2 months, it would be fine. If you are here for longer than 2 months, you need a US seat.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansricerevolt* 
Why wouldn't it be legal?

Quoting myself because no one has answered. I really do want to know why it may be illegal.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

It would be illegal because the seat has not been approved by the NHTSA, and the state laws require that you're in an approved CRS, where the NHTSA is the approving body.

You'd be unlikely to be cited for it, because it's clearly a safe seat, from a country with higher standards for CRS devices... and there are exceptions for people traveling (as posted by a PP, if it's less than 2 months, apparently).


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

All states require that children be in seats that have passed FMVSS213 safety standards. European seats have not been tested to FMVSS213 (since they are not intended for sale or use in the US). This does NOT make them inferior seats, but it does mean that they are not legal to use in the US (with a few exceptions, such as travellers/visitors).


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The tricky thing in our situation is that the boys and myself will be here as visitors, DH (the driver) will not. We will be visiting the States twice over that year, with stays of 12 weeks each time. (I'm surprised that the regulations say two months when tourists are allowed to be in the US for 12 weeks!)

I don't know...it seems like such a waste of money to have to pay for two (or three) seats when one would do the job perfectly well. Europe has the same type of regulation--seats have to have an EU sticker on them, so American car seats aren't allowed there. We figured that since those are the seats with the higher weight limits, and because myself and the boys would be residents there that would be the seat to get...but now I'm not sure.

Hmmm...will have to think about this one some more. On the one hand, I don't want to do anything illegal...on the other, I wish I didn't research every issue so thoroughly, since this is one that probably won't matter anyway. Spending big bucks on two bucket seats--one for each continent-- just seems like such a waste...


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

No, I don't think it would be legal, for all the reasons listed above. However, I find it very, very, VERY unlikely you would ever get cited, even on the chance that you get pulled over.. do you really think a police officer would be able to look at the seat in your car and know it was a foreign seat that hasn't been approved for use in the US? They probably wouldn't even spare a second glance at your child or their seat once they saw they were buckled into _any_ seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I really can't forsee ever being cited for it. I would make sure your seats install well in US cars, and if they do I would be comfortable using them.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

What is it you would be afraid of? That you might get a ticket? I doubt most law enforcement officers would know, just by looking, that your seat is any different than one marketed in the US.

You already know that the seats are safe...


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah, we use the euro maxi cosi when we travel in the US. no big deal, it's safe, travels in the airplane well and clips on to the travel stroller we have. no worries, really.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaChicken* 
What is it you would be afraid of? That you might get a ticket? I doubt most law enforcement officers would know, just by looking, that your seat is any different than one marketed in the US.

You already know that the seats are safe...

Not sure exactly. DH (as the primary driver and US resident) is just concerned about whether there could potentially be some kind of legal/insurance issue if we were to be involved in an accident or trouble if we were pulled over. I guess that's one reason I'm asking...to see if anyone knows of any reason why we shouldn't do this.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Huh?? We have a Maxi-Cosi infant (bucket) seat...purchased in the US, as we live here. I can't see why it would not be legal?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

She has a European Maxi Cosi seat, not certified for use in the US.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
Huh?? We have a Maxi-Cosi infant (bucket) seat...purchased in the US, as we live here. I can't see why it would not be legal?

Europe and the US have different regulations. The car seats are manufactured by the same companies (Maxi Cosi, Britax etc) but different models are certified for use in Europe and the US.

We talked about it a bit more over dinner, and I think we'll probably go ahead and do it...unless someone can think of a compelling reason why we shouldn't. DH's only thought on it is that we probably should not transport anyone elses children in that carseat, just in case we are in an accident and the child gets injured. In that case, we could possibly be held liable for not having the child in an approved car seat. (Terrible to even think of that, but best to be safe.)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Actually in the US the Maxi-Cosi seats are not made my Maxi-Cosi...they are made by Dorel under the Maxi-Cosi name. Completely different seats


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Actually in the US the Maxi-Cosi seats are not made my Maxi-Cosi...they are made by Dorel under the Maxi-Cosi name. Completely different seats









Really? You learn new things every day on this board! Interesting.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

If you do end up getting a US bucket seat, there are new ones that go up to ~30lbs. We have a Peg Perego SIP 30/30 and my 9 month old still has 2 buckle adjustments to go before she outgrows it height-wise. I think Graco and Chicco also make the bigger seats now. They are really heavy and a bit pricey but they are nice. We had a maxi-cosi for DD1 when we lived in the UK and the Peg is much nicer, very comfortable for dd2.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
If you do end up getting a US bucket seat, there are new ones that go up to ~30lbs. We have a Peg Perego SIP 30/30 and my 9 month old still has 2 buckle adjustments to go before she outgrows it height-wise. I think Graco and Chicco also make the bigger seats now. They are really heavy and a bit pricey but they are nice. We had a maxi-cosi for DD1 when we lived in the UK and the Peg is much nicer, very comfortable for dd2.

Ooooh...thanks for the advice! This is something we'll have to consider. Honestly, we don't drive much when we're in Europe (don't have a car--so it's mainly if my parents give us a ride), so if the US seats can actually go that high on weight limits we might consider getting a US seat instead. Of course, we'd be facing the same issues with approval over there...

I'll have to look into it a bit. The Peg looks really nice. I don't care about it being big--it would mostly stay in the car anyway. (We use slings a lot, so don't really use the car seat for carrying.) Pricewise, even though it's expensive, it would still be less than buying a seat in Norway. Hmmmm...I'll give it some thought.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

The only issue I could see would be if you got into an accident, if your DS was injured, if the insurance company found out that you were using a non US seat, then they might not pay for his injuries (they being the car insurance company)
That said in your situation, I would absolutely use your already purchased Norweigan bucket seat.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Do you need a bucket seat? You can buy a cosco seneca for around $40 and it will RF most kids until 2. You can just bring your maxi cosy on the plane and have whoever is picking you up pre-intall the seneca in the car, or maximum use the maxicosi for the trip from the airport to where you are staying. Then you are covered on all counts.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The seat RachelEve is refering to (the Cosco Scenera) is what we use for a travel seat. My DP's mom keeps it at her house and I install it at the airport when they arrive (b/c none of them can handle installing a carseat).


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heidi74* 
Ooooh...thanks for the advice! This is something we'll have to consider. Honestly, we don't drive much when we're in Europe (don't have a car--so it's mainly if my parents give us a ride), so if the US seats can actually go that high on weight limits we might consider getting a US seat instead. Of course, we'd be facing the same issues with approval over there...

I'll have to look into it a bit. The Peg looks really nice. I don't care about it being big--it would mostly stay in the car anyway. (We use slings a lot, so don't really use the car seat for carrying.) Pricewise, even though it's expensive, it would still be less than buying a seat in Norway. Hmmmm...I'll give it some thought.

I must say we love the Peg seat. I've also found it so much easier for traveling with a toddler and an infant--it fits in to airplane seats really easily and the seat belt install for taxis etc is excellent. Clips into most strollers as well--I know you mostly sling but I've found that navigating the airport with 2 kids is much easier with the double stroller and bucket seat.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

I might call the insurance company and ask if visitors can use seats from their country of origin. The insurance would be my only concern. Your chances of having any other problems for an out of country car seat are almost non-existent.


----------

